# Sharing to do lists across multiple devices



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Just wanted to share an app I just found today: Hunny Do.
It is a fairly simple to do list app, however it will wirelessly share and update tasks as they are input/completed. Fantastic for families that own multiple iphones/itouches/ipads. Updates made on my ipad registered on the wife's touch in approx 15 secs.
Not an ipad specific app so you'll have to use the 2x button to go full screen, but it's not a graphics intense app so you're not losing much.
Oh, did I mention this app is free?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to show my stupidity (again) - where is the 2x button??


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It shows up on the screen on the bottom right I think when you can double an app.  Or 1X to take it back down to iphone size.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

As Corky mentioned, it's in the bottom right corner of the screen. You'll only see it on your ipad if you're running an app designed for iphone/itouch. If you're running an ipad specific app, it's already in full screen mode so there's no need for a 2x button.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using Todo for iPad, which works on the iPad and iPod Touch (both natively). Not free, but only $5. Very nice.


Mike


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanx for the info on the 2x button - I do have a few touch apps on my pad - I'll have to go look.


----------

